# Sprayer Build Questions



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

After watching sprayer builds (thanks to @wardconnor & @Reel Low Dad for their videos), I've decided to start researching & build my own 3 boom push sprayer. I have 7K sq ft of grass, and currently use my 4G backpack sprayer to spray PGR, Feature, Insecticides, etc. I hate having to stop mid spray and re-fill my tank, so I am looking to build a solution that will save me time and doesn't require a refill. I'm starting to put together a parts list for my needs, but already have some questions for those that have built their own.

First, I'm thinking I am going to order a frame for The Andersons sr2000 spreader as I have ordered parts before to fix up my granular spreader in the past. I'm not sure what the cost will be, so if it drives the cost of my project too high I'll have to look for alternate solutions. I know many have used a 80lb Lesco frame, but I'm hoping I can get The Andersons frame for a decent price.

I assume that I will need to get at least a 7-gallon tank, with a little extra room to spare. I've been able to locate this tank and looking for feedback to see if this will work. It lists in the description that it has mounting holes, so I guess I'm hoping they align correctly with the frame I end up getting?

Another question- I noticed in the videos that holes are being drilled into the side of the tank to install certain parts. How do these holes remain watertight so nothing leaks out the side?

Finally, for those that have built their sprayer and used it, is there anything that you wish you had included in your build? I am a fan of the agitator, pressure valve, and battery charging mentioned in the videos so I will look to include those.

These are all of the questions I have now, but I'm sure there will be more to come.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Does that tank have a sump? That would be a feature I would want.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Ware good call, it doesn't look like it and there seems to be conflicting info if there is a drain plug on the bottom (underside).

Alternatively, here is another one I have found, but I don't believe it has mounting holes.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...F1sQKVVWbbUGnKuBWEEG3miz67ktRP9xoCqZcQAvD_BwE


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You might take at look at these:

https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=40974&catid=

https://m.plastic-mart.com/product/7863/8-gallon-sumped-loaf-style-applicator-tank-sp0008-vm


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Like those prices better. Thanks @Ware


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I'm in the water treatment business, and need storage tanks for certain applications. www.tank-depot.com Has been a go to for me. Sometimes I wonder if they're not affiliated with plastic-mart.

Give it a shot.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Like Ware mentioned - If I could change one thing about mine it would be having a sump or low point to draw from.

Without a sump, or baffles, I tend to have about a gallon of waste every time I spray. I've learned to adjust my quantities to make it work, but more recently I've started adding water to the remaining gallon and do another diluted pass.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

So if I'm reading this correctly @crussell, a sump is just a low spot in the tank that you run your hose to, which allows you to use more of the product overall?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@cnet24 Essentially yes. A low spot for the product to collect and be pumped from.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Would something like this work @[email protected][/m[mention]cnet24

https://www.tank-depot.com/productdetails.aspx?part=A-SP002.5-RT


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Here's the whole page of cone bottom tanks. Really you'd like the suction line of your pump to come from the bottom. that way it always has flooded suction.

https://www.tank-depot.com/product.aspx?id=1662


----------



## chrishinckle (Jul 16, 2019)

Definitely following this, going to try to build one for the small lesco. The sump would probably need to be drawn externally from the tank unlike the internal draw of a spreader mate right? Would need an extra inch on the front or rear of the spreader for the hose I would imagine.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks @JRS 9572, doesn't appear to be the size I need or look to have the ability to mount to a spreader frame.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@cnet24 I replied to your PM, but here is a different link for everyone to see of most of the pics I sent you showing progress as I made mine. they are in no particular order.


http://imgur.com/I8QYVPv


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Just thought I would add something here. The pumps used on these sprayers are very similar to the pumps we use on some smaller water filtration systems. Then manufacturer always recommends to us that we mount the pump upside down. In other words the motor would be above the pump. The reason is if you every get a leak in the pump diaphragm which leads to a leak, then it will flow away from the motor. Then you can buy a cheap parts kit to replace the pump part since the motor was not ruined by the water leaking.

Up to you guys. I thought I would just pass it on.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Following.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Like those prices better. Thanks @Ware


They want $70 just for shipping. Whoa.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

I see that some have built these and simply put the new tank inside the hopper while others have mounted the tank directly to the frame for a cleaner look. How are you mounting these to the frame?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@MeanDean it's my understanding that there are molded fittings on the bottom side of (some) tanks that by chance line up with screw holes on the spreader frame. That is what I intend to do, anyway.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@wardconnor do you know what size threads are on the bottom of the SP0012-RT tank? I'm thinking about using bolts to secure and balance the tank in the hopper vs. allthread.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> @wardconnor do you know what size threads are on the bottom of the SP0012-RT tank? I'm thinking about using bolts to secure and balance the tank in the hopper vs. allthread.


Is this the same tank that I have? I could possibly find out maybe


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > @wardconnor do you know what size threads are on the bottom of the SP0012-RT tank? I'm thinking about using bolts to secure and balance the tank in the hopper vs. allthread.
> ...


Yeah, same model from the parts list in your video. I got it from another site since barndoor was out of stock, but it has four threads on the bottom. Unfortunately the schematic doesn't provide any info on them.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

As another suggestion, is it possible to convert your hopper into a tank? That's what I did on my sprayer. It was a bit of work, but haven't had a single leak, and it was inexpensive to implement.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

2xjtn said:


> As another suggestion, is it possible to convert your hopper into a tank? That's what I did on my sprayer. It was a bit of work, but haven't had a single leak, and it was inexpensive to implement.


I have admired your build many times, haha. I'm wanting to keep the spreader for granular applications too though. I went ahead and added the allthread supports this weekend. I didn't feel like getting a smorgasbord of bolts to trial and error the threads on the tank. I'm on the hunt for another cheap spreader on craigslist that I can rip the hopper off and use the frame as a base for the SP0012-RT tank.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Update on this build?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@g01fer41ife I ended up purchasing a Chapin 24V Push Sprayer and modding it to include a two boom sprayer. Here is a picture of the final build- no issues so far, it is working great:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work @cnet24!


----------

